# What's right and what's illegal



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My grandson had a couple of sets in for coyotes and caught a bobcat *DURING the bobcat trapping season* in our zone. He went in and bought a bobcat kill tag a day later and put it on the cat. He then put up the hide. The last day for getting the pelt sealed he took the cat pelt to the DNR field office to get it sealed. Well, the DNR saw the kill tag was _purchased the day after_ the cat was caught and took the pelt. They wrote him a ticket on the grounds that he bought the kill tag AFTER he caught the cat. According to the DNR he was required to buy the kill tag BEFORE he caught the cat and put it on the cat the same day he caught it. Since he did not have a kill tag THE DAY he caught the cat he should have released it. Now he has the choice of pleading not guilty and going to court OR pleading guilty and getting whatever fine they levy against him.
Of course I stand by my grandson. I did read where kill tags should be attached to the cat IMMEDIATELY after being trapped so the kid did break that law. If he had LIED about catching the cat before he bought the kill tag he would have been legal in the eyes of the DNR. *By telling the truth, he got in big trouble.* The DNR kept his cat and will sell it. The kid will have a fine to pay. The DNR CO who handled the issue said my grandson was getting off "easy" because they could have revoked his trapping license and confiscated his trap too. 
My grandson intends to plead guilty so he doesn't have to go to court but he is really worried that his fine will be very costly. I really feel bad that the kid tried to do everything legally and ethically, and is being punished for it.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry but I'm gonna be the bad guy here. How old is your grandson and can he read? When purchasing licenses and planning to hunt or trap it is YOUR responsibility to read the rules for the game you are pursuing .
It is clearly stated that you need a FREE bobcat tag if you are hunting and trapping them along with the rest of the regulations. If you aren't sure of the rules or don't understand them you should contact the DNR for clarification .
I know some people who deer hunt and don't purchase a license until they shoot something so if they get caught should they plead ignorance of the law also?
I would think your grandson should go in front of the judge and plead his case it's possible he may get some leniency .


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Yep we all should know you need the license before you kill an animal and a lesson to be learned.


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

Incidentals happen, but its a free tag, and if you know there are cats in the area and are trapping for canine, there is a good chance eventually you are going to catch a cat. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Bummer. "....the kid tried to do everything legally ...." Really???


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's a shame to be punished for being honest.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Choices and decisions. Unintentional catch of some species without a tag or seal for them needs to be released. That rule was not followed.
Honesty of catch date and tag acquisition suggests guilt of a violation.
Bummer for you I understand. A fine ensures he won't likely err in the future. Could be worse. Hope he does well with fur to recoup his costs.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

U D said:


> Bummer. "....the kid tried to do everything legally ...." Really???


Yep we read in the CO's reports monthly about all of the "Honest" mistakes people make ! Just who does the DNR think they are to enforce the laws!


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> It's a shame to be punished for being honest.


What's honest about trapping a cat, then going to get the tag....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

fishrod said:


> What's honest about trapping a cat, then going to get the tag....


Telling the officer what happened.

He should've left the cat in the trap, went and got the license and then went back to get the cat. That way he never took possession.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Yep would have been the smart thing to do if he wanted the Bobcat.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

steve myers said:


> Yep would have been the smart thing to do if he wanted the Bobcat.



Still illegal, it was already caught.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by fishrod
> 
> ...



I agree with Freepop on this one. he could have probably left it in the trap got the tag and came back and been legal. the dumb part is that really isn't the intent of the rule either.....but it would have been legal. the kid obviously thought it was legal and gave an honest account of what he did. he made a mistake and he is being punished. 

if he were my grandson I would advise him to go to the judge and admit guilt with explanation if you can. there is a chance he could get smome leniency. if he doesnt get any than I would advise him the same way I do my own kids. unfortunately you made a mistake take your licks and move on. learn from the mistake. 



_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> Still illegal, it was already caught.


I believe the law says possession. Just because he saw it in the trap, doesn't mean he has possession.

He caught it at 2am, he doesn't have to tag it then. If in the U.P. where extended checks are legal, two or three days, he only tags when he takes possession.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

He told the truth and hopefully the judge goes easy on him but if he was coyote trapping and cought a bobcat without a tag then he should have released the cat and kicked himself in the butt for not having the free tag.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Same with an dead otter in a set intended for beaver.
I also get all available free tags when I buy my licensees ,just in case.

DEJISH
FWIW my advise for your Grandson would be to go to court, plead his case and ask for a reduced civil infraction charge. I believe all Game law violations are misdemeanors. Maybe someone could talk to the prosecutor's office and work something out. Just an Idea.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

CO's duty is to enforce the law 
Judge's are responsible for justice


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by swampbuck
> 
> ...


I agree Freepop. if I am setting beaver traps and notice an unexpected otter running around I would expect that I can stop and pick up an otter tag the next day on my way out to check traps.....doesnt matter if the otter was trapped overnight and I dont have a tag.



_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> I agree Freepop. if I am setting beaver traps and notice an unexpected otter running around I would expect that I can stop and pick up an otter tag the next day on my way out to check traps.....doesnt matter if the otter was trapped overnight and I dont have a tag.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


 Just stop and get the tags first THEY'RE FREE

EDIT: If a CO sees a dead otter in a trap , checks your name tag and sees you don't have a tag and you don't report it as an incidental your done. Just saying


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Many places that I get tags from have a heck of a time finding them, if they can.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Many places that I get tags from have a heck of a time finding them, if they can.


I can agree with you there
Bass Pro Auburn Hills are in the know
Brown's Hardware in Goodrich are on top of it.
Most every where else I've had to educate.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

It's not much different than the guy who buys a buck license, shoots a doe, guts it, takes it home and then goes and buys a doe tag. The "P" word comes to mind. 

The last thing you should do is try to justify or condone his illegal act on a public forum.

Sorry about your grandson's momentary lack of good judgment. I hope things brighten up for him in the future.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

hillbillie said:


> I can agree with you there
> Bass Pro Auburn Hills are in the know
> Brown's Hardware in Goodrich are on top of it.
> Most every where else I've had to educate.


:lol:Yup, had to do the same thing at my local Meijer's this fall. It took a while but between the two clerks they got it and educated themselves in the process. Just had to be patient and redirect a few times but no harm-no foul.

The lad is on his way to becoming an adult so he's learning about judgment, responsibility, and learning through mistakes in the world of adulthood.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seldom said:


> :lol:Yup, had to do the same thing at my local Meijer's this fall. It took a while but between the two clerks they got it and educated themselves in the process. Just had to be patient and redirect a few times but no harm-no foul.
> 
> The lad is on his way to becoming an adult so he's learning about judgment, responsibility, and learning through mistakes in the world of adulthood.


I wonder how old the"lad" is I know many grandparents who have grandkids between the ages of 20-45!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hillbillie said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by FREEPOP
> 
> ...



does browns sell trapping supplies? never thought of checking there.



_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Magnet said:


> It's not much different than the guy who buys a buck license, shoots a doe, guts it, takes it home and then goes and buys a doe tag. The "P" word comes to mind.
> 
> The last thing you should do is try to justify or condone his illegal act on a public forum.
> 
> Sorry about your grandson's momentary lack of good judgment. I hope things brighten up for him in the future.


IMO, it's worlds away from that. Most important, you have control over what you shoot, little over what steps in your trap. Poaching is an intentional act, this was not and he could've easily said he caught it on a different day but his honesty is what got him in trouble.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> does browns sell trapping supplies? never thought of checking there.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


To stay on topic.
PM sent


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> I agree with Freepop on this one. he could have probably left it in the trap got the tag and came back and been legal. the dumb part is that really isn't the intent of the rule either.....but it would have been legal. the kid obviously thought it was legal and gave an honest account of what he did. he made a mistake and he is being punished.
> 
> if he were my grandson I would advise him to go to the judge and admit guilt with explanation if you can. there is a chance he could get smome leniency. if he doesnt get any than I would advise him the same way I do my own kids. unfortunately you made a mistake take your licks and move on. learn from the mistake
> 
> ...


What's legal about leaving the cat in the trap then getting the license, so can I kill a deer and then go get my license...... not.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

fishrod said:


> What's legal about leaving the cat in the trap then getting the license, so can I kill a deer and then go get my license...... not.


A bobcat license isn't required to trap, it doesn't cost anything. A deer tag costs money and is required to hunt deer.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Seldom said:


> The lad is on his way to becoming an adult so he's learning about judgment, responsibility, and learning through mistakes in the world of adulthood.


I've also always tried to learn from the mistakes of others and this tread seems to be a good example.

That said because of his honesty, I would hope a judge would show leniency for his lack of responsibility and judgment.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I believe the law says possession. Just because he saw it in the trap, doesn't mean he has possession.


Ya, good like fighting that ticket. "Your honor, I walked up to MY trap to check MY trap and noticed a critter in MY trap. But, I did not possess the critter that was in My trap at that time. Why, only because I did not possess a licenses at that time. Judge: Ahh OK, scratches his head, fine $100, next... 


But, the law states: Any non-target animal found alive in a trap that cannot lawfully possess shall immediately be released. 

Yup, chalk that one up to a learning experience.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I wonder how old the"lad" is I know many grandparents who have grandkids between the ages of 20-45!


Makes no difference to me how old the "kid" is! What I said applies to any and all regardless of age just as the preceeding posts testify.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

malainse said:


> Ya, good like fighting that ticket. "Your honor, I walked up to MY trap to check MY trap and noticed a critter in MY trap. But, I did not possess the critter that was in My trap at that time. Why, only because I did not possess a licenses at that time. Judge: Ahh OK, scratches his head, fine $100, next...
> 
> 
> But, the law states: Any non-target animal found alive in a trap that cannot lawfully possess shall immediately be released.
> ...


I don't target skunks, **** or possum in my canine sets but I don't release them either. 

IMO, intent means a lot.


----------



## Tail-Chaser (Feb 7, 2014)

I never did understand the point of the tag to begin with. When you buy a fur harvesters the tag is free appon request right? And a cat HAS to be sealed right? So instead of making you request it why dosnt it automatically come with purchase? Well to keep track of how many people are targeting cats? They get the harvested number from sealing them. Not to mention if the tag is free with the purchase of a fur harvesters how can he be in trouble for not HAVING the tag?
No matter what your always breaking a law. Follow the law to the T and the DNR will still write you a ticket for something. I would advise him to possibly consult a lawyer before pleading guilty.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I don't target skunks, **** or possum in my canine sets but I don't release them either.
> 
> IMO, intent means a lot.


:lol::lol:If I ever released a **** from my coyote trap every property owner would chase me down the road with a stick!!! As I am proud of my reputation, I sure wouldn't want the word put out on me that I was a "**** releaser"!!!!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Tail-Chaser said:


> I never did understand the point of the tag to begin with. When you buy a fur harvesters the tag is free appon request right? And a cat HAS to be sealed right? So instead of making you request it why dosnt it automatically come with purchase? Well to keep track of how many people are targeting cats? They get the harvested number from sealing them. Not to mention if the tag is free with the purchase of a fur harvesters how can he be in trouble for not HAVING the tag?
> No matter what your always breaking a law. Follow the law to the T and the DNR will still write you a ticket for something. I would advise him to possibly consult a lawyer before pleading guilty.


I do believe it's all about data gathering. I took a nice tom in last year and the Tech mentioned that I was lucky today. I ask why was I lucky? He said that it was because there were no officers in the office when I was there registering my cat. That they liked to get the person that brought the cat in, in an office and sort of grill'em. I told the Tech to write on the registration form that Ol' Seldom would be glad to speak with any or all DNR Officers about my cat at any time either by phone or at my home and he understood that I was dead serious. The old boy actually did write that on the form and I thanked him for doing it. If ya want to sing it, ya better be able to bring it but one ever contacted me!! Apparently they were data'ed out!!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Seldom said:


> I do believe it's all about data gathering. I took a nice tom in last year and the Tech mentioned that I was lucky today. I ask why was I lucky? He said that it was because there were no officers in the office when I was there registering my cat. That they liked to get the person that brought the cat in, in an office and sort of grill'em. I told the Tech to write on the registration form that Ol' Seldom would be glad to speak with any or all DNR Officers about my cat at any time either by phone or at my home and he understood that I was dead serious. The old boy actually did write that on the form and I thanked him for doing it. If ya want to sing it, ya better be able to bring it but one ever contacted me!! Apparently they were data'ed out!!


Nobody contacted you? Get out of town! This is my shocked face! :yikes:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:Yup and I only ask/tried once. If they would have contacted me it would have been likened to have won the Lottery compared to their lack of desire to speak with you! Or-Or-Or someone ratted us out that we knew each other! LMAO


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seldom said:


> Makes no difference to me how old the "kid" is! What I said applies to any and all regardless of age just as the preceeding posts testify.


I'm not saying the age should matter but I'm sure a judge would be a little more sympathetic if your talking about someone 17-18 years old versus a 30 year old !


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I'm not saying the age should matter but I'm sure a judge would be a little more sympathetic if your talking about someone 17-18 years old versus a 30 year old !


And I completely understand that. I was more intent on addressing the education the kid/lad got from the mess. In my opinion it's the wise ones who learn from life's experiences and the earlier they learn the better regardless whether or not it's a nice experience or a not so nice experience. It's the retained aand applied value of the experience that makes you a better person!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

malainse said:


> Never said that ...
> 
> 
> I have been in contact with the op and gave him some direction with his grandson.


Thank - you
and you truly have my respect.....Sir ...and I don't use that word lightly.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Because they use the amount of those tags requested, to know how many are pursuing the species.
> 
> That's also why there was a free x-bow license. To gauge use of them.


I believe I requested every free tag available , just in case , and only pursued woodcock so far this year. Hope I didn't screw up the DNR's stats to bad.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

swampbuck said:


> Because they use the amount of those tags requested, to know how many are pursuing the species.
> 
> That's also why there was a free x-bow license. To gauge use of them.


It does not tell them how many people perused the species, rather it only tells them how many people obtained the license endorsement. For instance, I got a woodcock endorsement in 2014 and never even shot at one. I also got a crossbow endorsement before just in case I got hurt and couldn't pull my bow, but never used a crossbow.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My whole point in this discussion and I think the O.P. was that maybe we shouldn't burn him at the stake.

If a young man breaks your window playing baseball and comes over to tell you, do you call the cops on him?

If he breaks the window playing ball and doesn't tell you?

If he picks up a rock and throws it through your window?


I see many people here not giving someone the benefit of the doubt, I do know how I'd want to be treated and will treat others likewise.


----------



## wildboysx3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just to be clear... My first post was not in response to any one person. Just a general opinion.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

This is one of the reasons many guys get out of the sports. As my father in law says "Too many darn laws or seasons to keep track of anymore", Not worth the hassle.


The boy did not avoid buying a tags because he was to cheap like many deer hunters. I say scold him and let him walk.

Heck its hard for even me to keep track of all the darn deer seasons. My uncle asked me last night if there was a late doe season going on in Antrim county? I had no idea so I could not answer. I told if there was, many of the good bucks we left could be shot as does this time of the year.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

DFJISH, sorry to here about your grandson, but maybe the law will change they changed the law 3 times on me in my life time. 1st got a tic tic for bow hunting out of a tree,(how it's ok) 2nd tic tic came for snaring a fox (now it's ok ) 3rd was for catching walleyes with the wrong rig. (drop shoting) but that rig is ok now. I am not saying what I did was right, I was just a head of the times. So good luck to your grandson when he goes to court.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

riverbob said:


> DFJISH, sorry to here about your grandson, but maybe the law will change they changed the law 3 times on me in my life time. 1st got a tic tic for bow hunting out of a tree,(how it's ok) 2nd tic tic came for snaring a fox (now it's ok ) 3rd was for catching walleyes with the wrong rig. (drop shoting) but that rig is ok now. I am not saying what I did was right, I was just a head of the times. So good luck to your grandson when he goes to court.


Snaring isn't legal, cable restraints are and they are very ineffective for fox with the (I believe) 4.25 stop. I don't know that rule by heart because I don't waste my time hanging cable. Burn me at the stake


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> Because they use the amount of those tags requested, to know how many are pursuing the species.
> 
> That's also why there was a free x-bow license. To gauge use of them.


I always asked for the xbow license even before I owned a xbow, just in case. Point being, not sure how meaningful the data is. I think TS approach is logical.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought my license at Bass Pro today, lady asked if I wanted bobcat and otter tags, I told her just the bobcat tags. I have no intention of hunting or trapping Bobcats, however if I'm out coyote hunting and I see a bobcat I can take it. I don't do any trapping and don't plan on it for a couple of years so I have no need for otter tags. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> My whole point in this discussion and I think the O.P. was that maybe we shouldn't burn him at the stake.
> 
> If a young man breaks your window playing baseball and comes over to tell you, do you call the cops on him?
> 
> ...


So I assume you know the age of the perpetrator! Please feel free to let us know how old " Little Johnnie is then!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Honkkilla59 said:


> So I assume you know the age of the perpetrator! Please feel free to let us know how old " Little Johnnie is then!


Not a clue and if he's 80 and just started trapping, I'd consider it the same thing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jager Pro said:


> I bought my license at Bass Pro today, lady asked if I wanted bobcat and otter tags, I told her just the bobcat tags. I have no intention of hunting or trapping Bobcats, however if I'm out coyote hunting and I see a bobcat I can take it. I don't do any trapping and don't plan on it for a couple of years so I have no need for otter tags. Better to be safe than sorry.


About six years now buying licenses and never been asked.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Not a clue and if he's 80 and just started trapping, I'd consider it the same thing.


So you don't believe anyone should have to follow the law regardless of age
at least we know where you stand!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What a stretch 

I'm saying that not everyone is evil, we are human and inevitably we will make mistakes. It is much more common to make mistakes when you are new to something.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

FYI- The furbearer kill tags are not available until Sept 15th of each year.

For those of us that buy our next seasons furharvester license before March 31 to beaver trap in April till close of the season have to remember to go back in the fall and get these FREE kill tags every year.


----------



## wildboysx3 (Jan 5, 2015)

The amount of free bobcat and otter tags issued is far from an accurate indication of how many trappers actually pursuing them. I get these free tags every year. For otter, because I target them and bobcat just in case I get a chance to trap in an open bobcat zone. Every year I receive a questionnaire/survey from the DNR after trapping season because I obtained these tags. This is a good thing. At least the DNR is surveying, for the most part, the right group of people to gather information about each species. The bobcat zones did recently change. This could be a result from these surveys. I make sure to fill these out accurately and return them. 4 incidental bobcat catches (and releases &#128077 with multiple other sightings for me in the past 5 years all in closed counties in SW Michigan. I report this on the surveys. Maybe someday I'll get to go after those rascals around here!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FYI, the wording in the guide:

Residents that intend to harvest bobcat, otter, fisher, or marten must request and will be issued free kill tags for these species.

So I would gather that if you don't intend to trap them, you shouldn't request them.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> What a stretch
> 
> . It is much more common to make mistakes when you are new to something.


Your right the prisons are full of such people!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I can think of two trapping laws that I've accidentally violated. I bought a brand new box of traps at the convention. Later that day I went to state land to walk the dogs and the traps were in the truck. Oops, no tags! Even though I had no intentions of setting any and no open season, the way the rule reads I was in violation. Last year the season was cut short because of the weather I discovered a tag that had come off a trap some time the season before. This season while setting traps at the request of the landowner, yep I had it in my hand. Carrying that trap out there without the tag made me in violation. I had tags with me and put one on before setting it.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtySteve said:


> MIfishslayer91 said:
> 
> 
> > so if you truly believe he was being dishonest why didnt he lie about the day he trapped and tagged the animal?? he could easily have changed the date by one day and been fine. he was being honest and thought he was right.
> ...


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I still haven't seen the OP tell us how old Little Johnnie is so you know what happens when you Assume! Nice to try to defend illegal action when Little Johnnie may be a 30 year old.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Seldom, Frankly I believe you. But like you I have been at this a long time. In that time I have tried to follow the laws as closely as possible, except for a brief time when I was younger and ran snares while living down state. Also in that time I have seen guys do all manner of things that while not immoral were non the less illegal by the letter of the law. Things you could and would be ticketed for by law enforcement if you were caught. Things they had no idea were in the tomb we call a game digest. 

Ah @#$%! I have to take that back about following the law. I am guilty! I just remembered I left a ground blind out over night on state land in November.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Left a ground blind out overnight! Man you better hope a co don't read that post!!!


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

If I did something illegal and get caught I won't be on here complaining about it.i watched a guy get a ticket for a small pike on Saturday left it right outside his shanty too maybe he didn't know they needed to be 24" but whose fault is that ?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't think judges will always be fair some are not .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> DirtySteve said:
> 
> 
> > It actually is simple. Get a bobcat tag when you buy your fur harvester tag. I don't get a restricted fishing liscense and use that until I limit out on trout then go get an all species just because I didn't think I was going to catch trout. Its simple dont keep something you dont have a tag for. If your not responsible enough to read the hunting and trapping rules and regs you shouldn't be out setting traps in the woods and hunting.
> ...


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

> It actually is simple. Get a bobcat tag when you buy your fur harvester tag. I don't get a restricted fishing liscense and use that until I limit out on trout then go get an all species just because I didn't think I was going to catch trout. Its simple dont keep something you dont have a tag for. If your not responsible enough to read the hunting and trapping rules and regs you shouldn't be out setting traps in the woods and hunting.


i am not even sure where to begin on this post.....first off I bought my fur harvesters license april 5th this year so I could trap beavers with my son on spring break for the last weekend of the 2013 season. there were no otter tags available then and I had to remember to go back and get them after sept. to be honest I didnt even know that you had to get a tag for bobcat until this thread. I am new to trapping and have never looked into trapping bobcats. 

obviously laws are confusing for you as well because your example doesnt exist anymore. there is no such thing as an all species license in michigan now. buy a fishing license you can catch a limit of trout with no issue. things change all the time and with our busy lives not everyone can always keep up with every change. good honest people make honest mistakes everyday. Not every person pulled over for a traffic violation gets a ticket. many good citizens with clean records are let go with a warning every day in this state. 

I am not saying the kid is right. all I am saying is people on here want to persecute him over a small mistake that he was very honest about. the co had a chance to cut him a break and didnt.......simple as that.




_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Wolverick said:


> I just wonder how many guys that have commented here have had accidental catches they did not or could not release? Or took one too many critters or tagged animals with someone else`s tag, or set a day early or left a trap a day too long, or did`nt recovered a trapped animal, or.........


You mean like fluffy?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I still haven't seen the OP tell us how old Little Johnnie is so you know what happens when you Assume! Nice to try to defend illegal action when Little Johnnie may be a 30 year old.


I dont care if he is forty years old. he still simply made a mistake and he was honest about it. to me the fact that he could be 30 only proves to me that was being honest. no way a 30 yr old that is trying to be disingenuous doesnt change the dates on his paperwork to keep him out of trouble. he never hid anything.



_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Wolverick said:


> I just wonder how many guys that have commented here have had accidental catches they did not or could not release? Or took one too many critters or tagged animals with someone else`s tag, or set a day early or left a trap a day too long, or did`nt recovered a trapped animal, or.........





CHASINEYES said:


> You mean like fluffy?


I'm thinking more like Bugs, daffy,rocky,heckel and jeckel, Mr :SHOCKED:and even mickey and minnie. All are accidental and incidental catches that are not legal fur bearers and should by law be reported as such. How many are? Any body here have one of these guys show up on a drownder , blind trail set or dog proof and not make an incidental report. :tsk::shhh:


Had a co check my drivers and fishing license once and told me I was in violation of a misdemeanor.
He smiled ,handed me his pen and asked me to please sign my fishing license.
Left me with a little more respect for the "Men in Green" that day.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Forgot this guy as an incidental :fish2:


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Just an unnecessary blemish on a young person that will be there his entire life for an admitted mistake.


----------



## paul takakijan (Mar 25, 2015)

In certain placed trapping is aloud in certain areas only to a licensed trapper, normally no one can use traps in that place. A trapper should respect the rights and property of others. Trappers need to be supportive with government wildlife agencies. Many three strikes lawyers and wildlife conservationists advice trappers to report any kind of illegal activities


----------



## Chris D. Collings (Dec 23, 2015)

But why to get advice from the three strike lawyers , State laws are known to everyone.


----------

